# Ruger 10/22 20-30 round clip



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

I just got a ruger 10/22 and I want a clip that holds at least 20 rounds but I've heard that they jam a lot. Has anyone used any that they'd recommend?


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

I have the old hot lips 25 round clip and have never had it jam. Not sure if the ystill make them but I am pretty sure butler creek has one out that is nearly the same. I found the spring to be pretty heavy in them and left my first few loaded up for awhile to weaken the spring a little. Not sure if thats what is causing the jams that you have heard of but I did it just because it felt heavy to me not because I ran into any problems.

Josh


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Stay away from the Cheapies, seriously, Ramline's don't work for beans, I cannot remember the brand but have 2 30 rounders and the company name starts with a B. Have not had a problem with them. Les


----------



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I am not planning on cheaping out on the clip. AN extra $20 is probably worth it knowing that I won't have to buy a different one.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Butler Creek... Get the steel lipped magazines.. the plastic lips wear out as the lip is the ejector...


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

tactical solutions make the best ones out there.

just a FYI, leaving them loaded wont weaken the springs. the only thing that wears springs down is use.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I second the opinion to NOT BUY RAMLINE!!! They are plastic, break, and jam all the time.

Do let us know what you come up with, I need replacements... Where can you find those Tactical Solutions? All I found was the mag release so far....
tb


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

steel lip butler creek is way to go. buy fast


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

Can you get one for the 10/22 magnum?


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

sorry, its tactical innovations, not solutions.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

abovee96 said:


> Can you get one for the 10/22 magnum?










[/IMG]

High Capacity Magazine (22 WMR/17HMR)

High Capacity Magazine 
Volquartsen Custom is now offering the first and only high capacity 25 round mags for 10/22? rifles chambered in .22 WMR or.17 HMR, the two hottest shooting and highest demand rimfire calibers. They are CNC machined from solid billet aluminum, and they have been extensively tested to ensure reliable feeding and functioning. The unique two-piece assembly allows the shooter to easily disassemble the  (more details).


[VC10HCM] High Capacity Magazine (22 WMR/17HMR) 

Add to Cart Retail $108.34 

Both took some minor fitting to run, but now they are as dependable as an AR-15 mag.


----------

